# Super Exciting Announcement and Advice Request.



## Magdalena41494 (Dec 22, 2013)

I decided that that im going to stop all of my breeding projects (which at the moment would be mice, tarantulas, leopard geckos, and crested geckos) and instead I will be starting my own rodent and rabbit rescue :dance

Its obviously not going to happen overnight, but i have thought long and hard about this and its definitely what i want to do. I will be graduating with my vet tech degree in two years, so i will start small and grow bigger and eventually i want to be a 501(c) Non Profit rescue. The cost to get all that sorted out will be around a $1,000. If i start saving up and building the rescue I think in two years i might be set to get that sorted out.

Ive divided he whole shebang into 4 stages;


1. Research, Plan, and promote 
2.Building and Setup (cages, rooms, ect)
3.Start Rescuing
4.File for 501(c) Non Profit.

I have almost 5 years experience volunteering in animal shelters, I have kept (and bred) Rabbits, rats, mice, gerbils, guinea pigs, hamsters, ect. And not only do i have the experience, but im always doing research on how to improve diets, better care, and things like that.

Ive also looked into the needs in my surrounding area and there is nothing like this. the local shelters don't even take small animals in.

So with all that being said, What do you guys think? Am I missing anything important? Any other advice?

Thanks everyone


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

It all sounds great, really. I'd talk to other people who do this. Make sure you don't get overwhelmed/burned out and don't expect much/any income. I'm attaching the contact info (I hope it's still accurate) of a girl I know who did something very similar and she was quite successful for a good two years. She was the best in the province. But it did fall apart. I think she'd be a good person to talk to and ask about tips or things to avoid!

Chelle's Critter Haven
Guelph, Ontario, Canada.
(519) 830-6285
[email protected]
http://chellescritterhaven.org
We rescue and re-home small animals of all kinds, however our primary focus is rats.


----------



## Magdalena41494 (Dec 22, 2013)

I expect no income, in fact, i expect to put a LOT of money into this. Luckily I was raised with great work ethic so hard work is something I enjoy.

I will definitely get in contact with her. Thanks very much!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

good luck


----------

